# Scalloped cast-on!



## Jessica-Jean

The cast-on used in this pattern http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/summer-rose-capelet.html#.UWDu2Dd5eSp
looks like a *great* alternative to a usual cast-on for a sweater bottom or shawl edge.


----------



## Hilary4

That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## lindade

Great idea Jessica-Jean


----------



## MotherHensRoost

Wow, Jessica, that is a beautiful finish for anything. Thanks for sharing it.

Maddi


----------



## HandyFamily

I love doing this cast-on, when I work wit cotton or something... well, not bulky, and because it is so easy to crochet a similar finish on the neck-line it saves a lot of time and effort...


----------



## Mungie

That is really neat. Thanks for the link.


----------



## MotherHensRoost

HandyFamily said:


> I love doing this cast-on, when I work wit cotton or something... well, not bulky, and because it is so easy to crochet a similar finish on the neck-line it saves a lot of time and effort...


Thanks for the tips, Kati.

Maddi


----------



## Jessica-Jean

MotherHensRoost said:


> Wow, Jessica, that is a beautiful finish for anything. Thanks for sharing it.
> 
> Maddi


But it's not the 'finish'; it's the beginning!


----------



## Yarnie.One

This would look great on hats!!


----------



## vershi

That looks lovely, thanks for the link, will have to try this one. :thumbup:


----------



## MotherHensRoost

Jessica-Jean said:


> But it's not the 'finish'; it's the beginning!


I'll have to learn o do that. The Beginning does create a beautiful trim.

Thanks Jessica


----------



## Grannie maggie

A beautiful edging. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bernadette F

Thank you. Been looking for new to me edge stitches and this one looks lovely.


----------



## thegrape

That is cool! Thx!


----------



## eshlemania

Beautiful!! This one is bookmarked. Thank you!!


----------



## Rosette

So pretty! Thank you.


----------



## marje of florida

thank you Jessica Jean for such a innovative way to cast on. will surely try it. 

hugs
marge


----------



## KnittingSquare

Jessica-Jean said:


> The cast-on used in this pattern http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/summer-rose-capelet.html#.UWDu2Dd5eSp
> looks like a *great* alternative to a usual cast-on for a sweater bottom or shawl edge.


Thank You Jessica-Jean that is a beautiful way to edge anything

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EZ2

That is awesome! Thank you Jessica-Jean.


----------



## It'sJustMe

Brilliant!


----------



## Vulcan1957

Thank you for the link, I have tried several different edge cast ons I will gives this a try...


----------



## dragondrummer

Gorgeous cast-on, JessicaJean! Thank you very much for providing the link.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ciyona

Thank you for the link Jessica. I can imagine this being turned into a lovely dress.


----------



## roseknit

Really attractive, thanks for the link


----------



## Caroline46

This is really wonderful. Thanks


----------



## JoyceinNC

WOW! Thanks Jessica-Jean! I can think of so many ways to use this in the charity knitting I do! Little girl's hats and sweaters....oh boy! Many thanks.

I don't know how you ladies find all these wonderful things, to me it looks like finding a needle in a haystack. Thank you so very much!
-Joyce


----------



## busybeesheila

This is a brilliant idea! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Carol J.

Thank Jessice Jean, I copied this and will use it for baby and child knitting, and it should look very nice on caps instead of a ribbing. You teach us so much and we are grateful for your experience.

Carol J.


----------



## pzoe

Jessica-Jean said:


> The cast-on used in this pattern http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/summer-rose-capelet.html#.UWDu2Dd5eSp
> looks like a *great* alternative to a usual cast-on for a sweater bottom or shawl edge.


Wow, thanks JJ.

Pzoe


----------



## tammyc77

That is really nice - thank you!


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66

I appreciate this heads up, imagine it on a baby blankie and matching hat. I can see it on a chemo cap for a girly effect, Thanks JJ


----------



## whitetail

Have bookmarked it, will have to try, thanks for link


----------



## Irene H

Love this idea. So glad you shared with us.


----------



## TLL

Oh! That is simply beautiful!!! What a wonderful way to hem a garment at the beginning!!!


----------



## NanaG

Thanks for sharing. What a great idea!


----------



## k2p3-knit-on

Once again you've inspired me. I'm about to begin a plain prayer shawl with boucle yarn and fancy stitches would be a wasted effort but this will make lovely ends. 

I've just added some chemo hat pattern links you posted to my files. I've been feeling a need to make one for a dear friend's sister.


----------



## Ann Heistad

Stunning, what a beautiful pattern. Thanks for sharing the website with us. I'll definitely be making this one.


----------



## qod

Nice find. Thanks!


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3

Thanks for the web site. Love to try this.


----------



## knitknack

W fantastic way to start a shawl or wrap. Thanks Jessica-Jean for the information. Have to try this the next time I make a shawl.


----------



## knitknack

What a fantastic way to start a shawl or wrap. Thanks Jessica-Jean for the information. Have to try this the next time I make a shawl.


----------



## Busylee

Jessica-Jean I am a very long time hand knitter that recently took up machine knitting. I have to admit I have never seen this beginning you have found in hand knitting. I know its possible in crochet and have used it. Thank you for sharing this link. There are many unique ideas on the internet and it is impossible for one person to find all the site but with many hands and eyes it makes it great when we can share. Thank you for thinking of your fellow knitters. You have intrigued me to do another hand knit project.


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Thank you so much Jessica-Jean for this wonderful information.
I will have to try this cast on type. For now I will bookmark it. Such a beautiful way to start something new.


----------



## deechilders

Thank you, I LOVE this!!


----------



## Margaree

Lovely! Thank you.


----------



## KnitterNatalie

Love it!! Thanks for sharing, Jessica-Jean!


----------



## #1Patsy

saved pattern tks, look great on bottom of sweater


----------



## nanciann

Very interesting...Thank you...I will add that to my million and one notes...They do come in handy at times...


----------



## omadoma

Very interesting & lovely! I think it would be a great start to a pair of my fingerless gloves. I can't wait to give it a try.
Thanks ~ Sherry


----------



## NJQuiet1

Beautiful cast-on...and capelet, too! thanks for sharing the link, jessica-Jean.


----------



## Dot Smith

Thanks so much for the directions with pictures. I learn so much easier with pictures. I've looked everywhere for a great border that would give a different look to edges of afghans since I make a lot of them. Thanks!!


----------



## omadoma

I just discovered, by reading the next posting, that this blog is written by one of "our" own.
Such talented people we have on Paradise!
Great ~ :thumbup:


----------



## cwknitnut

Oh, I like that! Thanks!


----------



## azknittingchick

Thank you for sharing this! It's fantastic.


----------



## mkjfrj

Love it; what a great way to begin; pretty too.


----------



## sibergirl

Breathtaking!


----------



## moherlyle

Really nice! I could see using this for a baby blanket. Is there a way to bind-off resulting in a scallop?


----------



## retirednelda

Thank you so much for posting the link, Jessica-Jean....this will really sparkle up some tops I have in mind.... you always are so willing to share what you know, you are a real treasure


----------



## NCOB

Jessica-Jean
Thanks for sharing. There is always something new to learn.


----------



## luv

Thank you for something new to me!!!!


----------



## luv

Jessica-Jean said:


> The cast-on used in this pattern http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/summer-rose-capelet.html#.UWDu2Dd5eSp
> looks like a *great* alternative to a usual cast-on for a sweater bottom or shawl edge.


after looking the second time I quite like the way it segways right in to the pattern no single crochet to make this edge I am trying it today. Rather I am going to proactice today


----------



## mochamarie

That is really unique! Thanks J-J! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kneonknitter

Jessica-Jean said:


> The cast-on used in this pattern http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/summer-rose-capelet.html#.UWDu2Dd5eSp
> looks like a *great* alternative to a usual cast-on for a sweater bottom or shawl edge.


Jessica Jean has worked her magic for all of us again. I LOVE this!! Thanks Jessica Jean!


----------



## judystar

Once again you have come up with a valuable gift for us all. Thank you for sharing with us. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## jaml

Love it! That makes a really nice edge. Now to go figure it out. Thanks.


----------



## tricilicious

This is one I will definitely try. Thanks for the link.


----------



## kiwifrau

Great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## -knitter

Mungie said:


> That is really neat. Thanks for the link.


Ditto! :thumbup:


----------



## Lavender Blue

Thanks, Jessica-Jean! This is a keeper!


----------



## kittyknit

Thank you Jessica-Jean. I have wondered abt a knitted scallop or shell for blankets/afghans, scarves....thank you for sharing this...


----------



## Grandma val

Thanks Jessica Jean I will try that


----------



## hgayle

Love it. Gonna bookmark it.


----------



## bonniebb

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SHARING!!!!!!! I have a blanket in mind.


----------



## vjh1530

Thanks so much for taking the time to share! That is beautiful!


----------



## tinykneecaps

Question. What you suggest for the bind off row? This is a great beginning for, say a scarf, but what about the ending?


----------



## dandylion

Wow, J-Jean, you are so awesome! Great style and patterns on this site. Thanks, so much.


----------



## joannaemerson

So pretty!


----------



## gillian lorraine

this is so pretty


----------



## missylam

I looked at the pattern and I am going to give it a try. Very pretty.


----------



## crjc

Jessica-Jean said:


> The cast-on used in this pattern http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/summer-rose-capelet.html#.UWDu2Dd5eSp
> looks like a *great* alternative to a usual cast-on for a sweater bottom or shawl edge.


Wow Jessica-Jean, that is beautiful. Thank you for sharing. I am going to try it.


----------



## Woolywitch

Wow, I love that.


----------



## Althea

Thank you, Jessica-Jean, I love it. I'm all fingers and thumbs when it comes to crochet hooks: would need a You-tube video to learn to do this, in spite of the pictures and detailed explanatory notes: my brain just tends to go into panic mode when it comes to written directions, whereas when I see/watch something new I can usually 'get' it.


----------



## mkilcoyne

Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

tinykneecaps said:


> Question. What you suggest for the bind off row? This is a great beginning for, say a scarf, but what about the ending?


Do not bind off at all!
1) Leave your stitches live on a needle or stitch holder.
2) Repeat the same cast-on and a few rows.
3) Graft/weave/Kitchner the new piece to the old.
4) You could also add it to the long sides of a blanket.


----------



## Betulove

Jessica I love it and will do this on my next project. Thanks Betty


----------



## betty boivin

Thank you!

Betty from bromont


----------



## Bonnie7591

It looks really nice but I'll bet it takes forever to get your cast-on done


----------



## tinykneecaps

Thanks for this info. I was thinking about it and almost came to the same conclusion. Was still pondering how to join the two pieces. 

I was thinking to just bind off both and THEN sew them together. I think that would work, also.

Will play around with this idea. Thanks again, it's a great cast on idea and very unusual, which I love. TKN


----------



## 48barb

Jessica-Jean.
That is just fabulous! I have been looking for a good scalloped edging for ages. Thank you for sharing


----------



## shshipp

Can't wait to try this


----------



## 3mom

I have bookmarked this--it is great! Thank you, Jessica-Jean!


----------



## 7953Princess

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tmlester

Thanks so much for this link! I can't wait to try it out on a tunic pattern I'm "revising" a little....now maybe a lot! I can do something similar on the neckline and it will make the sleeves (3/4) look better too!


----------



## johannecw

That is cool! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## cabbagehome

WOW. I got to try that.


----------



## onegrannygoose

I love that it would look great on the bottom of a sweater.
Thank you for your post. I always enjoy your posts.


----------



## bizzygirl

Jessica-Jean said:


> The cast-on used in this pattern http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/summer-rose-capelet.html#.UWDu2Dd5eSp
> looks like a *great* alternative to a usual cast-on for a sweater bottom or shawl edge.


absolutely gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Designer1234

Jessica Jean -- that is lovely! thanks, I will find lots of uses for this link. Shirleyl


----------



## deechilders

Does anyone know of a video for this?


----------



## Kathie

That's really nice Jessica Jean. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

deechilders said:


> Does anyone know of a video for this?


No, but it's a newly posted design. Why not ask Louise Fitzpatrick herself? 
http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/summer-rose-capelet.html#.UWDu2Dd5eSp
There's a place for posting comments/questions at the bottom of that page.


----------



## deechilders

Thank you, Jess. I will try that. 
I'm just not 'getting it' with just the pictures.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

deechilders said:


> Thank you, Jess. I will try that.
> I'm just not 'getting it' with just the pictures.


I only posted the photos, but the actual link has text explaining them.


----------



## deechilders

Well, I printed off the pictures and text from the site when you first posted. Tonight I am playing with this, but not quite figuring it out. I'll try to get help.


----------



## busiucarol

Beautiful. Can't wait to try it on a shawl. Thank you Jessica-Jean. You're the best.


----------



## KZknitter

thank you for sharing.love the site.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66

got around today to trying out this edging cast on- It is labor intensive, but just so pretty. I had baby sport yarn and #6 needles and a #7 hook in hand. I tried a thumb csst on but it left a 'string' in between scallops so ----I used a long tail and it worked out just fine. Very delicate and I am making a preemie hat .Try it friends!! Once again thank you Jessica-Jean for finding this for us.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

The same technique surfaced again on another website - a Chinese (I'm guessing) site, but the actual photos were from a Russian site!

The saying about a picture being worth a thousand words is true!

http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_a304445e010141o5.html


----------



## Yarn Happy

Can't wait to try that one, thanks for the link.


----------



## jeanbess

Jessica-Jean said:


> The cast-on used in this pattern http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/summer-rose-capelet.html#.UWDu2Dd5eSp
> looks like a *great* alternative to a usual cast-on for a sweater bottom or shawl edge.


Thanks JJ (hope you don't mind let me know if you do)
I new I had seen it just lately but she did a good job in showing it I think I could follow that


----------



## Browniemom

Jessica-Jean said:


> The same technique surfaced again on another website - a Chinese (I'm guessing) site, but the actual photos were from a Russian site!
> 
> The saying about a picture being worth a thousand words is true!
> 
> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_a304445e010141o5.html


Thank you for link. I am trying to cast on for capelet with knit roses. Perhaps long tail will eliminate the extra space between scallops.


----------



## Mercygirl76

Great cast on for top down socks!!


----------



## mkilcoyne

Love, love, love! Can't wait to try it! Many thanks for sharing! :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr

Thank you, JJ! :thumbup:


----------



## MaryCarter

Thank you, that is really cool, because I can understand it.


----------

